

10,000 Startups opens for Application - Brajeshwar
http://www.10000startups.com/

======
CarlosT
Hat tip to the designer who put the facebook and youtube icons next to each
other. f You?

~~~
Gilly_LDN
I rate it g+

------
neilxdsouza
I made a toxic comment about my country here.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4590672>

Perhaps this is something on a positive note. Even the website is done well
and looks modern. Somebody out there is thinking. Thumbs up to everyone who
gets in (and I hope I do too).

------
tjomk
Having started the video I was getting a big smile until I realised it was in
India :-( Nice initiative nevertheless, just with it was in Eastern Europe.

~~~
yoran
Same here... (Western Europe though)

------
neilxdsouza
I cant believe this has only 18 upvotes when the Meetup Delhi and Bangalore
items have a lot more. I would never have known about this program if it was
not posted on HN. Thanks Brajeshwar. And I will be posting comments on the
other 2 topics to upvote this.

------
StartEngineLA
Are they importing mentors, angel investors, and a support system to India?
How can you teach "how to fail" somewhere where failure is very much taboo?

------
vignesh_vs_in
I am not able to save my profile!!!

It keeps on prompting to provide "my new password and confirm password" when
trying to update the profile.

~~~
neilxdsouza
It worked for me. They do a force password change as the first action when you
log in.

~~~
vignesh_vs_in
I have changed the password already, and i didnt use fb or Ln ids to register.
May be its specific to registration through email.

I am not able to change my profile yet.

~~~
neilxdsouza
You have to click the Edit button to put the profile in Edit mode. The first
thing I wanted to change was my gender showing as Female. Saving Didn't work,
until I clicked Edit.

~~~
vignesh_vs_in
Everytime i goto edit mode, the screen prompts me to change my password :(. FF
Aurora 22

------
jdhok
Are they expecting working prototypes? Is there any period for developing it
and then submitting ?

~~~
neilxdsouza
Timeline says you can submit your application from 5-apr-2013 to 30-apr-2013.
I dont think they have an expectation of a working prototype from what I've
read on the various pages. Independently, I met an angel investment group
head, and their expectation was just a business idea. So I think the
expectation for Indian startups is a lot lower, at least in this 1st batch.

~~~
kumarharsh
in the form, they ask you specifically at what stage the startup is at, so it
seems they would be looking at all startup submissions... Though of course, if
you have a prototype it would not hurt... :)

------
beech
Was anyone else expecting a 500 Startups parody?

~~~
drtse4
Let's hope those startups find their mojo...

